# How long were you at community college?



## SuperAwkward (Apr 21, 2014)

I have been at my community college since fall of 2012, and from the looks of it I will be here a lot longer. I will probably be here another 2 years. As much as I try and tell my self not to care about what other people think of me, I still can't help but feel embarrassed that it taking 4+ years to finish a 2 year degree. What really is getting me is that people I know who graduated HS after me will finish college sooner than I will since they transfered to universities right out of HS. I looked it up online and apparently the average time spent at community college is 4.1 years, so anyone spend this long at CC?


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I was at my community college for 3.5 years, mainly because I didn't really have a set goal at the time, I was just taking random classes for the hell of it before I eventually decided to transfer to a university. As a 24 year old transfer junior, it does get to me at times that my younger classmates will graduate in a few months, while I'm stuck in school for another 2 years. I also probably shouldn't have taken 2 years off from school, it's one of my biggest regrets because now I'm less motivated to go to school.


----------



## TruLaLa (Sep 10, 2013)

Well... I took some classes during high school at a community college, at least one per semester. If I count those, then it 'd be 6 years. >.> 

Since graduating high school back in 2011, I was attending a different community college for 2 years (Spring '12 - Fall '13). I still need about five classes before I transfer, despite having about 100 units lol... I took too many classes I didn't need.


----------



## Doppleganger (Jan 26, 2015)

SuperAwkward said:


> I have been at my community college since fall of 2012, and from the looks of it I will be here a lot longer. I will probably be here another 2 years. As much as I try and tell my self not to care about what other people think of me, I still can't help but feel embarrassed that it taking 4+ years to finish a 2 year degree. What really is getting me is that people I know who graduated HS after me will finish college sooner than I will since they transfered to universities right out of HS. I looked it up online and apparently the average time spent at community college is 4.1 years, so anyone spend this long at CC?


This my third attempt at college. I've been going to college since 2012. I have one more class to take before I get accepted in the program I want to do. Then I'll have 2 more years left of college


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

2 years. I dropped out of one program the first year, then dropped out of the other after the second.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

When I'm done I will have spent 2.5 years, or 5 semesters at community college.

The reason for the extra semester is my last semester was a lazy waste of time. I literally only took one class.


----------



## kaminagi (May 11, 2010)

I started 2013 spring but I've only been taking about 2 classes per semester sooo... it's gonna be a while.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

3 years full time, 1 year part-time. Broken up into 3 time periods. 2 years, then 1 year 8 years later, then 1 year 4 years later. The very first year was a waste of time. I took all these useless secretarial classes cause my dad kept threatening to cut me off financially. 

I never went for the associates. Associates are useless. Just wanted a bachelor's.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

3.5 year doing a 3 year program.


----------



## SuperAwkward (Apr 21, 2014)

TruLaLa said:


> I took too many classes I didn't need.


Same here:/


----------



## SuperAwkward (Apr 21, 2014)

komorikun said:


> 3 years full time, 1 year part-time. Broken up into 3 time periods. 2 years, then 1 year 8 years later, then 1 year 4 years later. The very first year was a waste of time. I took all these useless secretarial classes cause my dad kept threatening to cut me off financially.
> 
> I never went for the associates. Associates are useless. Just wanted a bachelor's.


Wow, what were you studying? The only reason I'm even going for an associates degree is because it is only a few extra classes that I would need to take and the universities in my area are easier to transfer in to with an associates. Something called the associates transfer program


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

It was 2 years for me. I went full time, and didn't work a job except in the summer. My social phobia is also less severe when it comes to school, but most severe when it comes to dating/sex/relationships. Hence, I have a PhD and am a virgin who's never gone on a date.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

SuperAwkward said:


> Wow, what were you studying? The only reason I'm even going for an associates degree is because it is only a few extra classes that I would need to take and the universities in my area are easier to transfer in to with an associates. Something called the *associates transfer program*


Originally I was considering majoring in Japanese but ended up doing business. I never heard of the associates transfer program. I just did the IGETC. Ended up transferring to a CalState but I did get accepted into UC Berkeley as a Japanese major. The UCs for the most part do not have business. UC Berkeley has a tiny very prestigious business program, that I doubt I would have been accepted to.

http://www.assist.org/web-assist/help/help-igetc.html


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Zero, went straight to a 4 year university. I kind of wish I had done 2 years at a community college while working part-time, and then transferred to get my bachelor's.


----------



## Lizzie Lee (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes, I spent 4 years at a community college. My own dad ripped on me for taking so long. Well you know what? Sh!t happens...such as having to work a full time job to support yourself, or having to pay for part of your own schooling because you didn't qualify for a full Pell Grant, etc.
Don't be embarrassed, the important thing is that you finish and have it, regardless of how long it takes.
And now, many years later, I've recently decided to go back to college to get my BS. I can only take at most 3 classes per semester, this semester only 2. So you know what? It will probably be another 3 years before I complete this, and that's ok!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I think it was 2 to 3 months that I went. Quit when we moved away and never went back to college.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I feel your frustrations. I started off at a university but dropped out after my second year and transferred to a community college. I'm only halfway done towards this 2-year degree when I should've been getting my bachelor's by now. Everyone I graduated high school with has now graduated, gone off to med school, gotten a job, etc. while I'm just sitting here feeling like a failure.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

I have the same story, I've been going for almost 2 years now and no where close to having passed all my classes. And my transfer program requires a b average which I'm far from. I also took a year break after high school . I'm 23 now. My classmates are already working towards their masters. I've basucally already accepted that I'm way behind them, it hurts sometimes but I just tell myself we all have different journeys, and u can't chsnge the past so just move forward . Oh and my classmates got into actual unis cuz their grades were good enough whereas I had to go to cc...so that's jyst adding insult to injury


----------

